# Florida people- group buy



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I was going to place an order for cork bark and cork tubes. Any one interested in going in on an order? Flats would be around $3-4 a pound shipped, tubes are $5-6 a pound shipped. I need to know asap.

Thanks, Bill Newell


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Just received a 30 lb. box of flats last week.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Reef_Haven said:


> Just received a 30 lb. box of flats last week.


Damn, bad timing.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Bill I would take a couple of tubes, about 20" laden with mosses, ferns and and orchids


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

markpulawski said:


> Bill I would take a couple of tubes, about 20" laden with mosses, ferns and and orchids


Lol..that's Antone's terrain.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

So, nobody


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

No I would try a couple, call me tomorrow.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Mark going to a Plant show in Tampa in the am, you interested in driving up?

Bill


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

No thanks Bill my son is home from college this weekend + I am getting those mini palms from Hydrophite, so I have some green to look forward to.


----------

